# YT TUES 2011 DH - Größe M - So gut wie neu



## DIP (24. September 2012)

Tach,

verkaufe auf Ebay ein so gut wie neues YT TUES 2011 Downhill in Größe M:
http://www.ebay.de/itm/YT-TUES-2011-DH-Grose-M-Downhill-so-gut-wie-neu-/180979722401?pt=Sport_Radsport_Fahrr%C3%A4der&hash=item2a233b68a1


----------

